# Last Minute Rentals



## urban5 (May 17, 2009)

I have a question for the board moderators.  The LMR states $700 for the week is maximum rate that can be asked, does this mean $100/night as well for time less than one week? ie 5 nights the maximum is $500 asked?

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (May 17, 2009)

urban5 said:


> I have a question for the board moderators.  The LMR states $700 for the week is maximum rate that can be asked, does this mean $100/night as well for time less than one week? ie 5 nights the maximum is $500 asked?
> 
> Thanks



Yes - $100 per night is the limit.  For a higher asking price, please consider using the free TUG TS Marketplace linked at the top of the board.



> FEE LIMIT:
> The maximum rental fee allowed here is $700/week or $100/day. Asking price for rentals offered (or "best offer") must be stated in the post.


----------



## Mhart104 (Jul 8, 2009)

*where can I find the last minute rentals?*

_Message deleted - ads may not be placed in this particular forum.  But see the post below for the location of the
Last Minute Rentals forum where you may place such ads._


----------



## Karen G (Jul 8, 2009)

The Last Minute Rental forum for Rentals Wanted is here.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 14, 2009)

What is up with last minute rental wanted posters lately.  

I have answered 4 ads in the last 2 - 3 weeks.  Either people do not get back to you, or they can't make a decision about whether they want the days they actually requested.  

I am usually offering these properties for less than the max $100 day. 

Are people just looking for $10 a day stuff, or what else do you think is going on?


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 14, 2009)

Tire kickers


----------

